# Finished reading "Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House" and WOW!!



## beachbum81 (Jan 6, 2018)

Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?

For all of you that haven't read it or are thinking of buying it, here's the e-book version for $10. 

Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House by Michael Wolff (Ebook)


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 6, 2018)

beachbum81 said:


> Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?
> 
> For all of you that haven't read it or are thinking of buying it, here's the e-book version for $10.
> 
> Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House by Michael Wolff (Ebook)


Not worth reading.

Not worth wasting your time on.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 6, 2018)

No these type books tend to be nothing more than overhyped gossip it doesn't matter if they are about a Republican or a Democrat.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2018)

beachbum81 said:


> Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?
> 
> For all of you that haven't read it or are thinking of buying it, here's the e-book version for $10.
> 
> Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House by Michael Wolff (Ebook)


Do they have a narrated version by Betty White...??


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> beachbum81 said:
> 
> 
> > Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?
> ...


The O/P is a spammer.


----------



## petro (Jan 6, 2018)

I would rather read about Hillary's meltdown when that moment of defeat started to really hit home.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 6, 2018)

beachbum81 said:


> Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?
> 
> For all of you that haven't read it or are thinking of buying it, here's the e-book version for $10.
> 
> Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House by Michael Wolff (Ebook)



I read the condensed version.  Will buy from the cut-out bin in a couple of weeks for collector's value.

You're a real sucker, eh?


----------



## Snouter (Jan 6, 2018)

Beachbum81, do you think the creepy, fish-lipped douchebag that assembled the alleged quotes is trustworthy?  Wolff is a painfully poor writer.  He writes from the perspective of an almost illiterate, butthurt person who predicted a Crooked Hillary victory.  He constantly uses ad hominems to support his delusions.  Anyhow, here is the piece of garbage propaganda for free!

http://fesnews.net/wp-content/uploa...Trump-White-House-Henry-Holt-and-Co.-2018.pdf


----------



## westwall (Jan 6, 2018)

beachbum81 said:


> Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?
> 
> For all of you that haven't read it or are thinking of buying it, here's the e-book version for $10.
> 
> Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House by Michael Wolff (Ebook)







Man, you socks are coming from out of the woodwork!  Where you been hiding?  Folsom State Prison?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 6, 2018)

beachbum81 said:


> Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?
> 
> For all of you that haven't read it or are thinking of buying it, here's the e-book version for $10.
> 
> Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House by Michael Wolff (Ebook)


A fool and his money are easily parted.

Oh and no I have zero intention of reading tabloid trash where in the forward the lying jew weasel even says he doesn't know if its all true or not and he can WHINE that its because he doesn't know if the people in the WH were telling him the truth or not but its because he was being played the entire time just like President Trump has the entire time since he announced his run for President.I made sure to give it 1 star on any ratings system I could find...been educating morons on goodreads all day long.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 6, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Beachbum81, do you think the creepy, fish-lipped douchebag that assembled the alleged quotes is trustworthy?  Wolff is a painfully poor writer.  He writes from the perspective of an almost illiterate, butthurt person who predicted a Crooked Hillary victory.  He constantly uses ad hominems to support his delusions.  Anyhow, here is the piece of garbage propaganda for free!
> 
> http://fesnews.net/wp-content/uploa...Trump-White-House-Henry-Holt-and-Co.-2018.pdf


SWEET! Now I get to share with my friends who want to read the lies but don't want to support that lying scumbag!


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 6, 2018)

petro said:


> I would rather read about Hillary's meltdown when that moment of defeat started to really hit home.


You mean the reality sequel "What really REALLY happened".


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 6, 2018)

There are so many better uses for ten dollars that I can think of. A six pack of my favorite micro brew, a large bucket of range balls, a 1 lb fresh tuna fillet, golly the list is endless.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 6, 2018)

LOL Well, at least the treasonous fat senile old orange clown believes it. Has not missed a change to curse Bannon since the book was published. LOL


----------



## Snouter (Jan 6, 2018)

Sloppy Steve Bannon is finished in politics after that Alabama fiasco in which Sloppy Steve propped up that unqualified nutcase!

As Odium noted, the propaganda essay is free!  Hurry before the publisher shuts it down!

http://fesnews.net/wp-content/uploa...Trump-White-House-Henry-Holt-and-Co.-2018.pdf

What is handy about the PDF format is you can you search "Clinton" or whatever to see who the creepy, fish-lipped assembler of the content treated certain characters.  What is amusing is that Michael Wolff fancies himself as a Thomas Wolf, similar name no relation obviously.  Thomas Wolf was an excellent author of non-fiction style novels like The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test and The Right Stuff.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 6, 2018)

If I want to read fiction I will go with this.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 6, 2018)

Nothing more than opioid for liberals.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 6, 2018)

I got it for my Kindle.

Why are these right wingers calling it "trash"?  

The White House keeps logs.  

We know he was there for all the time he said.  

He says he has notes and recordings;.  

At first, the White House has been saying this was confidential material, not lies.  It wasn't until later they started calling it lies.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 6, 2018)

I haven't read the book yet. However, judging only from the way trump has acted while in office, I wouldn't dismiss this out of hand.


Odium said:


> beachbum81 said:
> 
> 
> > Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?
> ...


I sense from your comment that you are anti-Semitic. Some of the finest people I know are Jewish. I am white and I am not Jewish.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I got it for my Kindle.
> 
> Why are these right wingers calling it "trash"?
> 
> ...


He also said in the forward he doesn't know what's true or not....as I said a fool and his money are easily parted.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I haven't read the book yet. However, judging only from the way trump has acted while in office, I wouldn't dismiss this out of hand.
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> ...


Jew Aware and YES I hate,despise,wish the worst on my enemy!


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I haven't read the book yet. However, judging only from the way trump has acted while in office, I wouldn't dismiss this out of hand.
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> ...


So what is your problem with Jewish people?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read the book yet. However, judging only from the way trump has acted while in office, I wouldn't dismiss this out of hand.
> ...


Wow,where to start. Go read Jewish Supremacism by David Duke,its got sources for everything he says in it so its easy to check his facts. Just for a synopsis they run or control The government,media,education,hollywood,financial system etc. I doubt you care or even believe it but you asked. I am exhausted and could suggest more to read tomorrow. Try The International Jew by Henry Ford,Try any of the books by Kevin MacDonald especially The Culture of Critique.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 6, 2018)

Hell if you want MAINSTREAM books read Israel Lobby and US foreign policy by Mearsheimer and Walt,or They Dare Speak Out by Findley.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 6, 2018)

Odium said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I am very familiar with Henry Ford's "work." I would not dirty my hands with anything thing that Duke ever did. He is nothing but white-trash KKK. The sleaze that you wish to empower mean absolutely nothing to me.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> beachbum81 said:
> 
> 
> > Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?
> ...




Where is all these sleeper socks coming from all of a sudden ?

This poster is like number six I have seen on here this week all coming from 2012~2014.


----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > beachbum81 said:
> ...





Yep.  They were all started years ago and all have around 48 posts.  No doubt they are all the same silly person.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 7, 2018)

Lying Trump now says he wants to limit free speech because of this book. 

Yes let's destroy one of the rights guaranteed in the Constitution and put in there by the founding fathers because the orange turd had his feelwings hurt. What a piece of shit this coward is. He isn't a man, he's a 12 year old girl.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 7, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Lying Trump now says he wants to limit free speech because of this book.
> 
> Yes let's destroy one of the rights guaranteed in the Constitution and put in there by the founding fathers because the orange turd had his feelwings hurt. What a piece of shit this coward is. He isn't a man, he's a 12 year old girl.



At least Trump didn't CRY like you did and refused to post on here for like 4 months after Trump won.


----------



## Snouter (Jan 7, 2018)

IsaacNewton, the fake news media and qu33r Swamp establishment in academia etc., has been obsessed with trying to limit free speech for decades.  That Afro American Muslim, second in command Democrat party leader, was waving around an Antifa booklet the other day which states people who exercise free speech should be killed.  They even want The Donald to stop tweeting.  In regards to the hit piece apparently assemble by Mike Fishlips Wolff, it is nothing be rehashed MSNBC fake news combined with ad hominem commentary and meaningless quotes.  The "book" is total fail.  It is understandable that the target of the propaganda would be annoyed that the fake news media treats the propaganda hit piece as fact and wastes our President's time by asking him question about a phony book when there are more important things to discuss.  It would be like someone asking fishlips their thoughts on The Protocols of the Elders of Zion since some seems to be true.


----------



## cnm (Jan 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> Oh and no I have zero intention of reading tabloid trash [...]been educating morons on goodreads all day long.


Did you always mention you hadn't read it?


----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2018)

beachbum81 said:


> Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?
> 
> For all of you that haven't read it or are thinking of buying it, here's the e-book version for $10.
> 
> Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House by Michael Wolff (Ebook)



Why should I pay ten bucks for a piece of fiction labeled as true when it isn't?


----------



## Witchit (Jan 7, 2018)

I got it free, am a few pages in ... reading isn't near my thing these days as it used to be. Maybe I'll sit down with it later today.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2018)

The author himself did, and everyone that knows him.





deanrd said:


> I got it for my Kindle.
> 
> Why are these right wingers calling it "trash"?
> 
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2018)

I think he’s pissed at Bannon  because he actually let the guy in.  That was a “sloppy Bannon”.


----------



## Windparadox (Jan 7, 2018)

`
`
I bought a fresh hard copy of the book_ "Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House"_ but then again I also bought a copy of _"Shattered: Inside Hillary Clinton’s Doomed Campaign"_ for the same reason, an investment. But I do intend on reading the ebook version of trump. It probobly isn't going to tell me anything I don't already know or suspect; trump is a low-life, like hillary...perhaps worse.


----------



## Witchit (Jan 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I got it for my Kindle.
> 
> Why are these right wingers calling it "trash"?
> 
> ...



Trump White House is still holding back visitor information, watchdog group says


----------



## Camp (Jan 7, 2018)

Page after page and post after post of Trump Cult excuses are being displayed for not reading what amounts to a must-read political book of the day. Guaranteed the same folks will continue to be offering expert reviews about the book they haven't read.  Hey, you can get an IHOP Pancake breakfast with a side of bacon and glass of OJ for what it cost for an ebook.


----------



## miketx (Jan 7, 2018)

beachbum81 said:


> Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?
> 
> For all of you that haven't read it or are thinking of buying it, here's the e-book version for $10.
> 
> Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House by Michael Wolff (Ebook)


Wow! I just read your post and the following remarks and couldn't put it down! If this is all true you need to be banned as soon as possible.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 7, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Dr Duke hasn't been in the Klan since the 70's and his work is cited heavily with sources you can check yourself. YOU choose to remain ignorant...not my problem nor do I care. I can only help those willing to accept the hard truth.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 7, 2018)

beachbum81 said:


> Normally, I don't read political books but, boy, am I glad I bought this book. It's such an interesting read and obviously slanted against Trump but probably the best $10 I've spent in a while. Couldn't put down my e-reader all day. If everything said in the book is true (most likely not) then Trump needs to be impeached ASAP as he's a threat to national security himself. Anybody else finish the book yet? What are your opinions?
> 
> For all of you that haven't read it or are thinking of buying it, here's the e-book version for $10.
> 
> Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House by Michael Wolff (Ebook)


 

F&F belongs in the fiction section.   It is the product of a dishonest shyster who has a history of lying for personal gain.  

Burning Bridges


----------



## Preacher (Jan 7, 2018)

cnm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and no I have zero intention of reading tabloid trash [...]been educating morons on goodreads all day long.
> ...


Nope. Its fun on goodreads you don't have to read it you just click that you did read it and then rate it.  Its trash so it deserves to be trashed.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 7, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I bought a fresh hard copy of the book_ "Fire and Fury: Inside The Trump White House"_ but then again I also bought a copy of _"Shattered: Inside Hillary Clinton’s Doomed Campaign"_ for the same reason, an investment. But I do intend on reading the ebook version of trump. It probobly isn't going to tell me anything I don't already know or suspect; trump is a low-life, like hillary...perhaps worse.


I bought a magazine the day after the election that proclaimed MADAM PRESIDENT! Sold that fucker for 55$ on ebay ROFLMAO! THAT was an investment!


----------

